

Mandarin vs. JavaScript - cb3llo
https://medium.com/@GoBomberbot/languages-of-the-future-mandarin-vs-javascript-d3eb158ad7db

======
underthegun
Yes Yes yes....I want to learn but am in need of a tutor!! Help.

